# Can I Afford to Live in Dubai



## whisper (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi All

My girlfriend and I are looking to move to Dubai in April 2009, neither of us have been O/S but my main concern is the cost of living.
I am looking at sales and marketing roles and from what i can gather I should be able to gain a position paying around US $100k p/a.

My girlfriend would be looking to work in retail....can't find much info on how much a retail position would pay, I'm guessing not much like back here in Oz.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeh you should be ok with the US$100K per annum but your girl might not find something as good, as retail jobs are generally not well paid...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

whisper said:


> Hi All
> 
> My girlfriend and I are looking to move to Dubai in April 2009, neither of us have been O/S but my main concern is the cost of living.
> I am looking at sales and marketing roles and from what i can gather I should be able to gain a position paying around US $100k p/a.
> ...


Retail gets paid RIDICULOUSLY low by any western standards and they work long hours for it too!! The jobs tend to mainly filled by Phillipinos.

HTH


----------



## whisper (Nov 18, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yeh you should be ok with the US$100K per annum but your girl might not find something as good, as retail jobs are generally not well paid...


thanks for the reply.
I thought that might be the case. I've also heard it's hard to find accomodation there....could you reccomend any areas in Dubai.
I'm 29 & my g/f is 24 we both loving going out and having a good time, although we are a bit over clubbing....think we have over done it here in oz


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well it all depends on your buget and what type of area you're looking. I personally like Al Barsha (this is where I live and close to the Mall of the Emirates) and I also like the Marina. 

Also you probably know this already but keep in mind that you will have to say you are married as is illegal for unmarried couples to live together.


----------



## whisper (Nov 18, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> well it all depends on your buget and what type of area you're looking. I personally like Al Barsha (this is where I live and close to the Mall of the Emirates) and I also like the Marina.
> 
> Also you probably know this already but keep in mind that you will have to say you are married as is illegal for unmarried couples to live together.


Really, I didn't realise that...you can obviously get around it though? There's no proof required?
Also, is US$100K considered a good salary in Dubai, or will I be living from week to week on that wage?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Where you choose to love is generally dictated by where you are working and your budget.

Rent is also paid 1 year upfront.

Living together is illegal- many do it, but act like husband/wife.

Not being married, means you could not sponsor your girlfriend, so she would need an employer to sponsor her.

Also the other problem is if she falls pregnant ( you can not register the birth without husbands + wifes passports- both have to be present to register baby) IE: you have to be married.


----------



## whisper (Nov 18, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Where you choose to love is generally dictated by where you are working and your budget.
> 
> Rent is also paid 1 year upfront.
> 
> ...


They don't make it easy for you do they.....I thought paying a months rent in advance here was bad Do you find many expats have an accomodation allowance as part of their salary package??
No a pregnancy is def not on the cards!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

the lease will have to be on your name only and then when you move in you should be very discreet about telling people you are NOT married (just let them assume you are!). Specially to the landlord as they would also be breaking the law by allowing an unmarried couple live on their property.., some landlords may not care, but others may not like it if you tell them you plan to move in with your gilfriend.

$100K USD equals to $370K aed so that's a good salary. Depending on the property you rent, you will be paying maybe between $100K aed to $ 150K aed for a 2 bed. per annum, so that leaves you another $200K per annum to live which is not bad at all!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

whisper said:


> They don't make it easy for you do they.....I thought paying a months rent in advance here was bad Do you find many expats have an accomodation allowance as part of their salary package??
> No a pregnancy is def not on the cards!!


But pregnancy can happen......just so you are aware.

Some employers offer a housing allowance, some just make the salary bigger, others offer nothing at all.

Other things to factor in are
health insurance
cars
dewa ( water + electricity)- plus deposits
You also pay a 5 % agency fee on top of your rent to real estate agent
there is also another charge to the municipality- 5% of rent ( divided into 12 monthly payments)
car insurance ( its more than Oz)
etc, etc, etc


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

whisper said:


> *Really, I didn't realise that...*you can obviously get around it though? There's no proof required?
> Also, is US$100K considered a good salary in Dubai, or will I be living from week to week on that wage?



It is clearly mentioned in the sticky thread about Dubai that everyone is asked to read before posting, as is info about renting. Much of the information that you need can be found in there.


-


----------

